

A GraphQL query parser in C++ with C and C++ APIs - ifcologne
https://github.com/graphql/libgraphqlparser

======
wehadfun
Could someone explain what this does.

~~~
scrollaway
It seems to parse GraphQL queries into an AST and make them available to
client apps. The Python bindings are neat.

